

US to start charging visitor entry fee this summer - gaius
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/travel/news/article7123827.ece

======
_delirium
Interesting that "many" of the knock-off websites are in North Korea. Looks
like they're getting pretty desperate in the internet-fraud department.

------
jleyank
Folks, the only way to really get these things killed off is for your home
country to reciprocate. Until US-ians are made to do what they make others do,
there will be no pressure applied to Washington to change things.
Fingerprints? Do it with indelible ink. Fees? Ask for cash. Rinse, repeat.

~~~
hga
Unless you also hit the CongressCritters who make these laws with those things
... and will they notice a $10 fee??? ... you're not likely to get anywhere
with that approach. Very few of them care about the little people.

And upsetting one or more CongressCritters could be very bad for a lot of
countries.

